# (δια) πάσαν νόσον και πάσαν μαλακίαν (εν τω λαώ) = (for) every disease and every illness (among the people)



## drsiebenmal (Sep 18, 2011)

Το διαδίκτυο θα γεμίσει πάλι με αναφορές σε πάσα νόσο και πάσα μαλακία, με αφορμή την απόφαση του ΕΟΦ να εφαρμόσει την απαγόρευση των διαφημίσεων για το δήθεν θαυματουργό όζον.

Η φράση (που είναι σε ευρύτερη χρήση πιθανότατα μόνο και μόνο επειδή περιέχει μια από τις πιο αγαπημένες λέξεις των Νεοελλήνων) βρίσκεται και στα λεξικά (π.χ., στο ΛΚΝ, λήμμα *νόσος*: ΦΡ (ειρ.) _κάποιος / κτ. θεραπεύει πάσαν νόσον και πάσαν μαλακίαν_, για κπ. ή για κτ. που το προβάλλουν ως πανάκεια.)

Η φράση προέρχεται (για όποιον δεν έτυχε να το έχει ακούσει ακόμη) από την Καινή Διαθήκη, από το κατά Ματθαίο Ευαγγέλιο (9.35). Αντιγράφω από τη Μυριόβιβλο:

35 Καὶ περιῆγεν ὁ Ἰησοῦς τὰς πόλεις πάσας καὶ τὰς κώμας, διδάσκων ἐν ταῖς συναγωγαῖς αὐτῶν καὶ κηρύσσων τὸ εὐαγγέλιον τῆς βασιλείας καὶ θεραπεύων πᾶσαν νόσον καὶ πᾶσαν μαλακίαν ἐν τῷ λαῷ.​
Το απόσπασμα δεν είναι από τα πιο σημαντικά. Η μετάφρασή του στην King James' Bible είναι:
35 And Jesus went about all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues, and preaching the gospel of the kingdom, and healing every sickness and every disease among the people.​ενώ στην International Standard Version έχει εξαφανιστεί η αναφορά στον λαό:
35 Then Jesus began traveling throughout all the cities and villages, teaching in their synagogues, proclaiming the gospel of the kingdom, and healing every disease and every illness.​
(Πηγή μεταφράσεων εδώ)

Η χρήση της συγκεκριμένης φράσης δεν περιορίζεται στη λαϊκή καθημερινότητα. Δείτε π.χ. το βιβλίο Δια Πάσαν Νόσον και Πάσαν Μαλακίαν, συλλογικό έργο με εκδότη τον αρχιμανδρίτη π. Παντελεήμονα Πούλο, που περιεχόμενό του είναι η _«Ακολουθία του Μικρού Αγιασμού κατά την τάξιν του Αγίου Όρους Άθω και ευχαί, ήτοι εξορκισμοί, επί πασχόντων υπό δαιμόνων και επί πάσαν ασθένειαν.»_


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

Να πω, με την ευκαιρία, καθώς με κατάκλυσαν στην ειδησεογραφία τα σύνθετα από _οζονο_-, π.χ. _οζονοθεραπεία_, ότι κανονικά τα επιστημονικά σύνθετα με πρώτο συνθετικό το _όζον_ χρησιμοποιούν τη γενική πτώση και δίνουν _οζοντισμός_ (_ozonization_), _οζοντόμετρο_ (_ozonometer_), _οζοντόσφαιρα_ (_ozonosphere, ozone layer_) κ.ο.κ. Τα σύνθετα από _οζονο_- είναι μεταγραφές κατευθείαν από τους ξένους όρους με _ozone_. Ξεχνάμε ότι η σύνθεση εδώ γίνεται ακριβώς όπως για το _ζωντόβολο_.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Να πω, με την ευκαιρία, καθώς με κατάκλυσαν στην ειδησεογραφία τα σύνθετα από _οζονο_-, π.χ. _οζονοθεραπεία_, ότι κανονικά τα επιστημονικά σύνθετα με πρώτο συνθετικό το _όζον_ χρησιμοποιούν τη γενική πτώση και δίνουν _οζοντισμός_ (_ozonization_), _οζοντόμετρο_ (_ozonometer_), _οζοντόσφαιρα_ (_ozonosphere, ozone layer_) κ.ο.κ. Τα σύνθετα από _οζονο_- είναι μεταγραφές κατευθείαν από τους ξένους όρους με _ozone_. Ξεχνάμε ότι η σύνθεση εδώ γίνεται ακριβώς όπως για το _ζωντόβολο_.


Τα λέει σε πλαισιάκι —μαζί με το ζεύγος _ιοντ(ο)- / ιον(ο)-_, που παρουσιάζει ακριβώς το ίδιο φαινόμενο— και το ΛΝΕΓ. Αλλά δέχεται το παραγωγικό πρόθημα _οζον(ο)-_, αφού πια είναι κανονικά καθιερωμένο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

Α, ναι, ένα απλώς «με την ευκαιρία» ήταν. Τέτοια ουκ ολίγα στις μεταγραφές της ελληνογενούς ξένης ορολογίας.


----------

